# problème pour envoyer sur hotamil



## ccciolll (26 Janvier 2006)

BOn, je sais, ce n'est probablement pas un problème spécifique MAC que je vais exposer là, mais c'est un vrai problème que j'ai et c'est le seul forum sérieux que je connaisse (remarquez, j'ai pas fait l'effort d'en chercher un autre, je me contente de rester sur macgé, il fait chaud et il y a de la lumière et il y a des beaux avatars à moustache disco (même si j'affiche pas les avatars, je sais qu'il y en a au moins un avec une mustache disco))
Et puis de toutes façons, si j'allais exposer mon problème sur un forum non-mac, les gens diraient un truc genre "Le Pb provi1 surmant du faite ke T sur Mac ! MDR" et ça ne m'avancerait pas plus et je ne supporte pas le langage SMS.
Enfin, je dis le seul forum sérieux que je connaisse, c'est pas tout à fait vrai, il y a aussi macbidouille, mais ça reviendrait au même, je serais en train de poser une question non-mac sur un forum mac.

Bon bref, voici ma question.

J'ai mon e-mail chez LAPOSTE.NET (parcequ'ils proposent le SMTP gratuit et c'est sacrément pratique !) mais, curieusement, je n'arrive pas à envoyer de message sur les compte hotmail, que ce soit .fr ou .com

Au début , je croyais que c'était que j'avais la mauvaise adresse ou des trucs du genre, mais les gens me disaient "ben non, c'est bien ça, mon adresse elle est bonne et elle fonctionne, et patati patata"

Et puis Lundi j'ai envoyé un mail à plein de gens en même temps (attention, je les ai mis en CCI, je suis pas une brute) et, COMME PAR HASARD, j'ai eu un message d'erreur uniquement sur l'ensemble des adresse hotmail. ça fait un peu gros comme hasard, pas vrai ?

Alors voilà, je vous retransmet le message d'erreur que j'ai reçu (j'ai mis des XXXX dans les e-mails avant de le coller ici donc vous etonnez pas)


DE : Service de distribution du courrier <postmaster@laposte.net>
DATE : mercredi 25 janvier 2006 13:50
OBJET : Notification d'état de la distribution

 - Ces destinataires ont été traités par le serveur de messagerie :
annXXXX@hotmail.com; Échec; 4.4.7 (délai de distribution expiré ou boîte indisponible)

celXXXX@hotmail.com; Échec; 4.4.7 (délai de distribution expiré ou boîte indisponible)

rouXXXX@hotmail.com; Échec; 4.4.7 (délai de distribution expiré ou boîte indisponible)

kirXXXXX@hotmail.com; Échec; 4.4.7 (délai de distribution expiré ou boîte indisponible)

chlXXXX@hotmail.fr; Échec; 4.4.7 (délai de distribution expiré ou boîte indisponible)


&#65532;
Reporting-MTA: dns; mx.laposte.net
Received-from-MTA: dns; [50.1.46.141] (83.145.116.2)
Arrival-Date: Mon, 23 Jan 2006 13:49:50 +0100

Final-Recipient: rfc822; anXXXX@hotmail.com
Action: Failed
Status: 4.4.7 (delivery time expired)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; celXXXX@hotmail.com
Action: Failed
Status: 4.4.7 (delivery time expired)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; rouXXXX@hotmail.com
Action: Failed
Status: 4.4.7 (delivery time expired)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; kirXXXX@hotmail.com
Action: Failed
Status: 4.4.7 (delivery time expired)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; chlXXXX@hotmail.fr
Action: Failed
Status: 4.4.7 (delivery time expired)
&#65532;
Return-Path: <artXXXX@laposte.net>
Received: from [50.1.46.141] (83.145.116.2) by mx.laposte.net (7.2.060.1) (authenticated as loicXXXX)
        id 43839F43033DFD28; Mon, 23 Jan 2006 13:49:50 +0100
User-Agent: Microsoft-Entourage/11.2.1.051004
Date: Mon, 23 Jan 2006 13:47:39 +0100
Subject: FONDS DE TIROIRS
From: Artistigre - responsable communication <artXXXX@laposte.net>
To: Artistigre - responsable communication <artXXXX@laposte.net>
Message-ID: <BFFA8EFB.3F33%artXXXX@laposte.net>
Thread-Topic: FONDS DE TIROIRS
Thread-Index: AcYgGzFNcBnAYIwOEdqQFwANk004Dg==
Mime-version: 1.0
Content-type: multipart/alternative;
	boundary="B_3220868877_1332463"


----------



## Alycastre (26 Janvier 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Bon bref, voici ma question.
> 
> J'ai mon e-mail chez LAPOSTE.NET (parcequ'ils proposent le SMTP gratuit et c'est sacrément pratique !) mais, curieusement, je n'arrive pas à envoyer de message sur les compte hotmail, que ce soit .fr ou .com



Décidément ... C'est la fête à "Hotmail " ... ICI aussi :love:


----------



## ccciolll (26 Janvier 2006)

Soit, mais il sera difficile de convaincre tous les hotmaileurs de changer de crémerie.

Il n'y a qu'à voir le nombre de gens qui s'obstinent sur PC+IE alors qu'avec MacOSX+FFox on est à l'abri de quasi tous les virus.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée, une solution, pour réussir à envoyer des mails ?
Est ce que mon problème ne serait pas lié AUSSI à laposte.net ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Janvier 2006)

Peut-être est-ce le même problème que celui qui empêche la réception de messages provenant d'hotmail. En gros le mieux est que tu te trouves un autre serveur smtp gratuit (gaffe, certains changent l'adresse d'expédition, gmail par exemple).


----------

